# My Ohko Stones arrived!!



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

So my ohko stones just came in the mail and super excited to get my new aquascape started. I figure I would take a few snaps because it's not worthy enough for the aquascaping or tank journal category just yet.


----------



## xquisit (Sep 2, 2014)

Congrats, 

I hope you share your tank.

Furthermore, where did you get your rocks from?


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice! I'm about to order some myself. Any source recommendation?


----------

